# The Edge of Farming



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Reality video comes to Ag....check it out. Man and machine meet mother nature head on.

Regards, Mike

http://www.theedgeoffarming.com/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you think Challenger gives them some tractors to use for the show? They sure are clean for working tractors.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't say too much about that.....Deere's been known to do that a time or two...







.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like they could stand some irrigation and cover crops!


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

ha


----------

